# Warm Morning Model 400-A Coal Stove



## john duncan (Oct 14, 2016)

My mother-in-law offered me her mother's Warm Morning Coal Stove to use for the smokehouse ( which is 8x6x7 ). Naturally I wouldn't burn coal in it but could this work? By the way, this isn't the actual stove, it's a stock photo.













warm-morning-model-400-a-coal-stove-df4e3803535a7a



__ john duncan
__ Oct 14, 2016


----------

